# Oh Walter



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

☹ I’m sorry, that’s so hard.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh, Walter, wishing you well.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sorry your boy is hurting. Hope he feels better soon. [emoji120]


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

So sorry for walter, I hope things go well.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh poor guy. Licking his back sounds not good. I wonder if he has a pinched nerve or something, and it's making his back feel weird and tingly.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Walter, I'm sending healing thoughts and hope you feel better soon. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - he has been well for so long I'd hoped these troubles were behind you. I hope it is something easily sorted and he can get back to his happy, relaxed life.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about Walter and hope the vet will find what is ailing him. You had a nice reprise for awhile. Poor Walter.
Healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor Walter and poor Gracie! I hope the news from the vet is positive.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope they're both ok! 
Praying for you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((Hugs)))


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Got off the vet just now, they pulled 5 teeth, and x rated his whole spine, the xrays will be sent off to a radiologist to be read but there is one spot in his neck that looks suspicious. So we wait and see.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Sending love and caresses to Walter and Gracie - and to you, Twyla. ((( )))


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Ouch! Healing vibes to Walter. I hope the spot on the spine is treatable.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Feel better!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I just finished with my vet, he went over the x-rays with me, he thinks Walter might have compressed discs in his neck hard to tell without an MRI, radiologist still needs to review them so another day or so. Walter also has some arthritis in his hips.
So here's hoping that my boy will feel better, Walter has been given pain meds and is coming home with more in pill form.
Poor Walter

Well hey now I have Walter home, I gave him a choice of soaked kibble or just plain dry
he ate the dry
So Walt now has antibiotics and pain meds, and is wandering around surveying his kingdom


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad he's home. What's the treatment plan for compressed discs?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Liz said:


> Glad he's home. What's the treatment plan for compressed discs?


Well, most likely pain management, laser therapy maybe even acupuncture. 
Walt is 11 this year so an elder statesman, I know there will be no magic cures, he has a lot of health issues. I just want him comfortable.
Though his biting days are over according to my vet, my vet removed Walters upper canines and premolars, I laughed I know determined cat in pain will draw blood even I'd they only have two teeth.
Right now, Wslter is bright, and so like his happier self as for the future we will see.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Six painful teeth and disk issues could explain a lot of bad temper - good to hear he is feeling more comfortable. Pippin-cat has been on daily metacam for arthritis for around 10 years - not ideal for kidneys, but I felt it was better to take that risk tham have him in constant severe pain.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks fjm, I am hoping 
Hoping for a good outcome
But for now he is on decent pain relief, for now that is enough


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad to hear you've made some progress on pain relief. I had a completely toothless cat for several years. (He needed to get all his teeth pulled due to an immune reaction.) He managed surprisingly well on dry kibble, as long as I chose types molded into small pellets. I also offered him canned food.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter this morning


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Always a good sign to see a donut rather than a sphinx!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

cowpony said:


> Glad to hear you've made some progress on pain relief. I had a completely toothless cat for several years. (He needed to get all his teeth pulled due to an immune reaction.) He managed surprisingly well on dry kibble, as long as I chose types molded into small pellets. I also offered him canned food.


Thank Cowpony, I have had both toothless dogs and cats before it just proves that animals do far better dealing with things than us humans.

Walter is the 48th cat I have had in my life that doesn't include the feral colony I cared for, I did long term fosters of elderly cats, and have had special needs cats.
Walter is a tough nut, he was raised with dogs, so he has such a weird body language with is neither cat or dog. He baffles me because of this and because he has been in pain of some sort since I brought him home. I don't think I have ever seen him fully relaxed and pain free, 15 months ago I thought I hit the right combination of meds apparently not because this morning yea the picture above, this the most relaxed I have ever seen him.

I feel guilty not being able to get the root of Walter's pain problems sooner. But Walt has a bucket of painful conditions, megacolon bouts of pancreatitis, but the arthritic hips, and the neck, the teeth well got away from me I meant to get him in for a dental couple months back. My work schedule has been insane since Christmas time slipped away.

This morning I am more hopeful than ever that I can help my boy Walter be comfortable and happy. Previously people have told me to euthanize Walt because he has these bouts of aggression, would have preferred an easier route, I would have preferred Walter hadn't attacked my dogs and me.
My big ole boo deserves every chance I can get him, I got him from a shelter when he was 5 years old and he had spent nearly a year there, a grumpy cat tossed out of his home because his owners got divorced, think his inappropriate or misinterpreted aggression got him the boot. Walter had a URI and ringworm when he came to the shelter.

I am even more determined to help Walter


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Walt is lucky to have you, @twyla


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Liz, this morning Walt is doing well he actually slept later than I did, had to wake him up to take his all meds and eat breakfast, which Walter did easily then he used his litter box, so all and all goodd
Walter is back in the snuggle bed either asleep or just resting.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad to hear Walter is comfortable. You are the best cat owner...Walter is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m so glad to hear your Walter is home and that he’s bright and more to his old self. 
It sure is hard to watch them grow old, isn’t it? We used to have 4 cats and now we have only our 17 year old Winston left who is doing quite well despite his age. Give Walter a nice little scritch under his chin for me.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to hear Walter is more comfortable. Thoughts & prayers


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank everyone, Walter is eating well and pooping well. 
Walter's mouth is swollen and sore looking. And he is drooling all normal according to my vet, swelling should go down after a week 
Apparently the roots on cat's canine teeth are really long almost as long as the tooth itself and hard to extract.
Right now Walt is slow moving looking more like dinosaur than cat.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

twyla said:


> Right now Walt is slow moving looking more like dinosaur than cat.


This made me giggle. Poor Walter.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walt has a unique tail flourish, tail erect and the end curls in and out of corkscrews.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

10 days later Walter is feel better, not a 100% so the the slow road begins, Walter is already on a good dose of pain meds skirting the limits for Gabapentin use so Dausquin will be added and see how it goes. I know Walt is a bit better, tail is no longer lumbering dinosaur and is at the 2 o'clock position not the normal 5 mintues to midnight position.
The dental left only two top molars, at least the swelling is gone along with the awful bruising.
Otherwise it's call back in a few weeks and let them know how Walter is doing..


----------

